# Starting a detailing Brand and business.



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello.
My name is Marcin and my company are planing to make our own detailing brand, so now we are looking for companys that can supply us with the products, I think its called branding.

So we are looking for a complete detailing range, also wash equipment, microfibre etc etc.

I have read about eurochem, and tryed to contact them but without any luck, is that company closed?

Witch other companies can supplie the same services when it comes to branding as eurochem?

We are interested in a more or less complete product range.



Have a good day/ Marcin


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Try Mark @ Autobrite Direct


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, but they do not make chemicals for other brands?

Any other suggestions?

Best vs cheapest mf cloths when buying 100-1000pcs a time?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Pravda said:


> Thanks, but they do not make chemicals for other brands?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Best vs cheapest mf cloths when buying 100-1000pcs a time?


I see, so what your actually asking for is a supplier who will make you chemicals and brand them up as your own? That's a whole different thing. I see.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Try allibaba.com for ancillaries, as for products, your after chemical chemists, just search the web, plenty on there.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if your seriuos enough you will find them scour the internet local buissness directorys chemical stands at shows.most chemical companys what produce make source should be able to help but would only supply in large orders.think of sourceing lables etc yourself.ibc containers off chemicals(1000ltr) etc then fill label etc yourself.dont forget weights&measures etc.bn for bottles if applicable.saftey data sheets.cap suppliers unless you find one good supplier what can do it all for you.useally if you find a supplier and looks of your name your from abroad a company in uk will have a bloke in the other counties what can organise all the paper work for export.but dont think you will find one on here


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

scottbt said:


> Try allibaba.com for ancillaries, as for products, your after chemical chemists, just search the web, plenty on there.


Hi.
Yes I am very familiar with alibaba, but sadly every one there is offering the best products

I am more interested in more known manufacturers, hopefully in europe so the shippingtime is not so big.

So witch chemist am I looking for?

Is eurochem any good?

/ Marcin


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

eurochem are good but not always easy to get hold of initially, keep trying and you will suceed.


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

I just mentioned eurochem, they have a complete productrange and are offering labeling.

We will buy 1000ltrs of the product off course, but the best is if I can buy 1000 bottles with my brand on it.

Im serious enough, but I do not know so much of this market.

Have a good day/



chrisc said:


> if your seriuos enough you will find them scour the internet local buissness directorys chemical stands at shows.most chemical companys what produce make source should be able to help but would only supply in large orders.think of sourceing lables etc yourself.ibc containers off chemicals(1000ltr) etc then fill label etc yourself.dont forget weights&measures etc.bn for bottles if applicable.saftey data sheets.cap suppliers unless you find one good supplier what can do it all for you.useally if you find a supplier and looks of your name your from abroad a company in uk will have a bloke in the other counties what can organise all the paper work for export.but dont think you will find one on here


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

So you want a company to make some car care products for your? or are you looking for someone to create a brand for you (ie name promotion etc etc) the first you can get hold of, eurochem stuff aint really leading stuff, more bulk mid line valet products, if you want "high end" "detailing" products your going to need to sink some serious money in to R&D to get your own stuff, bottling up run of the mill valet products has been done to death, you need to get something different.



If you want a company to build and promote a brand, just search for branding companies.

If you dont know the market id suggest doing some proper research first, its become quite a competitive market, low and mid market product lines are well catered for, the high end (ie zymol/swissvax) are the ones at the top, but its not just repackaged goop, its quality product in quality packaging.


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

One can say we are after mid line products, the things ordinary people/detailers use, not a carnauba for 500 euro a bottle..

Thanks/


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

So you want to compete with the likes of Autogylm and Meguires etc?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

well compete with most of the market i would of thought if thats the case


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

i understand what you are looking for and am not knocking your idea ,however if you are looking at low to mid range products that are a rebranding of a currently available established product i cant see how you will attract users of these products over to your brand without offering a unique selling point,that would come from pricing or a serious amount of cash ploughed into marketing to alert the detailing/valeting community to your brand and this would cost money,dont get me wrong but i feel that a level of research into an original type of product be it high end or unique(ish) branded as your own would perhaps be more succesful than just rebranding eurochem or similar,just an opinion and good luck in what you are trying to do


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

The company I represent have very many good customers, in different business.
So we have very good business network to rely on.
And the way we sell and market our products is in a way that we do not need to have the absolute best quality, just good quality and talented people presenting it.

I thought of a better way to express my question.

Witch other companies can supplie the same services when it comes to branding as eurochem?

We are interested in a more or less complete product range.

Best regards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Which country are you in and looking at selling in?

Or are you thinking all of mainland europe with the odd one in UK?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like a JML jobbie to me LOL, 

Google is your friend


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

james b said:


> Sounds like a JML jobbie to me LOL,
> 
> Google is your friend


What shall I google?
As u might understand im not from uk, and having a bit hard to undeerstand some of the language.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Search cleaning product manufacture, or car care product manufacture, something along those lines, i have contacts but mine have been built up through many years in this industry but if i was in your shoes thats what id be searching and id be on the phone to all i could find and going to see any that will spare the time, check them out and make sure they can supply what you need.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You could try Cartec in Holland, they sell drums of the stuff, full range as well. Not sure if you can rebrand it but worth a shot.

http://www.cartec.nl/

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

OK.
I will check it out.
Where do I buy the best/cheapes mf cloths then?

Best regards/


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

China. But buying from them is a nightmare...quantities are huge, quality often varies when delivered from the sample, you pay upfront, wait 6 weeks for shipping (which now costs well over twice what it did a year ago) and warranty is hard to enforce.

But that should be a doddle compared to what else you are trying to achieve...


----------



## Barrie (Apr 5, 2010)

try looking towards italy, some huge plants that way.


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Been there done that
Like I said we have dealt with the chinese before and are doing now but it is hard when you are looking for more than one thing.

I have now found 2 English manufacturers more than eurochem, I will check the names later.

//



RaceGlazer said:


> China. But buying from them is a nightmare...quantities are huge, quality often varies when delivered from the sample, you pay upfront, wait 6 weeks for shipping (which now costs well over twice what it did a year ago) and warranty is hard to enforce.
> 
> But that should be a doddle compared to what else you are trying to achieve...


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

No one who knows where to buy MF cloths in UK, to the best price?
It would be nice with high quality, with whats it called a band? on the edge..

But any good cloth is interesting.

/


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Suppliers are welcome to send me a personal message.
Everything from chemiclas to brusches are interesting.

Best regards/


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Marcin try concept chemicals they have office in Sopot


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pravda said:


> No one who knows where to buy MF cloths in UK, to the best price?
> It would be nice with high quality, with whats it called a band? on the edge..
> 
> But any good cloth is interesting.
> ...


Costco's.


----------

